# 1941 Mercury Pacemaker - $1600 on Green bay CL



## z-bikes (Jan 11, 2019)

Not mine. Very nice aluminum front load torpedo.

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/bik/d/manitowoc-1941-mercury-pacemaker/6790230324.html







1941 Mercury Pacemaker in excellent condition. I purchased the bike 5-6 years ago from the original owner's son, replaced the tubes and wiped the bike down. It is one of the best original condition Pacemakers in the hobby, multi-show winner. Original tires still in good, ridable condition. Some paint flaking on the shroud. Excellent condition aluminum Delta headlight. Prewar skip tooth tank balloon bike.
LOCAL PICKUP

Please respond via email and include local/regional phone number. Thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2019)

Email sent...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2019)

The seller & I spoke about picking this bike up a while back. Things didn't work out then, but hoping it does this time.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2019)

Pending...


----------



## stoney (Jan 11, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Pending...




Hope things go smooth this time Mike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2019)

Done. Thanks @z-bikes  for posting this beauty! Thanks to @rustjunkie for the heads-up!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 11, 2019)

How much for the light?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> How much for the light?


----------



## kreika (Jan 11, 2019)

Nice score Mike! I thought I’ve seen this one before but got scared off by the price.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2019)

kreika said:


> Nice score Mike! I thought I’ve seen this one before but got scared off by the price.



She was considerably higher when the seller & I first spoke. This time around it seemed pretty fair considering the condition & that beautiful aluminum fender light.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 12, 2019)

Oooo.. One of my favorite girly bikes and in real nice condition. Love those curved seat post bikes. If you ever wanna part with it hit me up.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 25, 2019)

does the bike have painted rims? Original painted rims?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2019)

volksboy57 said:


> does the bike have painted rims? Original painted rims?



Yes. I believe this is a late 41-42 from what I've been told.


----------



## vincev (Jun 25, 2019)

SCORE ! Congrats !


----------

